# Roady2 XM radio



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

I have the Roady2 XM Sat radio and I'm still deciding on location , Just enjoying the sound even thru the wireless FM Modulator. Makes the commute so much nicer : Watercolors is CD quality. I've Tryed the Passenger A/C vent and tryed the center stash bin... Thinking the included mount may work above the mode/set switch ... Also researching a gooseneck mounting arm on passenger side trans wall . Also a extended suction cup above the mirror against the headliner ... The antenna works fine for me on the piece of metal behind the rear passenger headrest (3 bars) , also works fine as a temp on the rear speaker grill.
Also my rear tint is non-metallic so it presents no problem. Also set my FM2 presets to match the FM frequencies available so if static appears I can try another input...

I have not decided on a location yet , just sitting it in cup holder while I analyze ... Started this Thread as a location for Roady2 XM shared info...


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a skyfi2 and I used industrial strength velcro and stuck it on the aluminum piece running down the driver's side of the center console. It's close enough that I don't even need the remote, I can easily see the display and it doesn't interfere with my driving.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Something I ran into when trying to activate my XM . Did the signup online both because the setup was cheaper and Duh we hang online. I prepaid 1 year with CC and printed out the "Congrats your XM Radio Activation is complete" receipt. I went on to do other things and thought I'd complete the channel sequence activation when the temp/humidity cooled off some.

Well , when I went to do this I had no luck. The radio would say "updating" but not stay at the channel and revert back to Ch 1...
So I called the 800 # and pushed the buttons and talked my way thru a strong accent on the other end.

Bottom Line : When you activate your XM service they send a Refresh signal (ping) to your CH0 unique Radio. You have ONE HOUR to complete the activation process (selecting certain channels) - which I did and within two minutes I was receiving Satellite Radio. :cool 
BTW-The Refresh can be resent just by following the existing member sequence.

My first two Presets are CH 71 and CH 146 ... Back to mounting decisions...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

XM is God's gift to commuters...I have an XM Commander.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

I slightly enlarged 2 of the holes in the silver instrument cluster trimpiece and mounted my MyFi there, to the right of the steering wheel. I can see the display thru the steering wheel and the remote works great if my arm is resting on the right armrest. The wiring drops into the dash next to the steering column and the whole assembly takes up no useful space.
If someone can tell me how to post pics off my PC I can show you what I did.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

http://www.msnusers.com/p51tdi3ovpg8ag0s8l7s3d45k7/Documents/canon%20084.jpg http://www.msnusers.com/p51tdi3ovpg8ag0s8l7s3d45k7/Documents/canon%20085.jpg 

Hopefully these will post.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

nope, dont think you can post from msnusers.com site.


----------

